# Puppy won't stop biting and going mad at night!



## Ambaa91 (Apr 20, 2017)

We have a American bulldog x Labrador pup she is 13 weeks old tomorrow. She will not stop biting and barking! It'll get to around 9:30/10pm when we take her to bed and she will go absolutely mental like she is possessed! There is no stopping her.

We have tried to put her outside when she does this but will start over again when we allow her back in. We have also tried saying no and tapping her on the nose but she doesn't listen.

She will growl, bite, bark, run around, grab anything in site but will also bite me and my boyfriend and they are hard bites and will literally be hanging off of our clothes!

We don't know what to do with her.. we are going to sign her up to a puppy class but the class doesn't start until middle of may!

We had a 13 week old puppy before and he was never ever like this he was also a bullador but English bulldog x Lab

She has toys but still will only want to bite us! Any help?!..


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Walk out the room when she starts biting you, or anyone else. Return after a minute...if she still tries to bite...out the room again. I can guarantee that mostly you will be out the room however its one of the best ways puppies learn to stop biting.

The rest you are describing is normal puppy behaviour...zoomies, excitement is normal. Energy comes in bursts, and evening is common.

You could try to offer something relaxing for your puppy like a frozen Kong that occupies mental stimulation, chewing which I a relaxing activity and food given from a self rewarding activity.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Are you walking her, taking her out and about?

All pups go through this biting phase, some worse than others, but they do all grow out of it.

If you can play with her, take her for short walks, it will all help.


----------



## Ambaa91 (Apr 20, 2017)

Sweety said:


> Are you walking her, taking her out and about?
> 
> All pups go through this biting phase, some worse than others, but they do all grow out of it.
> 
> If you can play with her, take her for short walks, it will all help.


She has only just had her jabs so haven't been able to take her out much but we have tried this and playin out in the garden with her. She seems to get bored of the game and will just go for our legs or clothes


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

She is 13 weeks old so saying no and tapping her on the nose really won't achieve anything. Evenings are often a time for mad zoomies - its the witching hour after all. Try some simple games in the garden with her like hiding some smelly/tasty treats under flowerpots. Also have something like a tug toy or my rottie's favourite was a rabbit fur toy on a long string that we could stick in her mouth or drag around for her to chase. Also remember pups tend to have a burst of energy/madness when they are over tired so don't be afraid to put her in her pen/crate/room behind a baby gate with a little chew to settle and have a snooze.

Also have a look at this free download from Dr Ian Dunbar

http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/downloads/AFTER_You_Get_Your_Puppy.pdf


----------



## Ambaa91 (Apr 20, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> Walk out the room when she starts biting you, or anyone else. Return after a minute...if she still tries to bite...out the room again. I can guarantee that mostly you will be out the room however its one of the best ways puppies learn to stop biting.
> 
> The rest you are describing is normal puppy behaviour...zoomies, excitement is normal. Energy comes in bursts, and evening is common.
> 
> You could try to offer something relaxing for your puppy like a frozen Kong that occupies mental stimulation, chewing which I a relaxing activity and food given from a self rewarding activity.


Thank you! Will try the going out of the room. She has a kong also so will start freezing so it's harder for her to get things out! Thanks


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Meant to say Indie also used to be crazy when she needed a poo


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Interesting cross....

The biting/puppy zoomies is normal, they usually get wound up and hyper when you want to settle down and watch the telly before going to bed....

If the pup is doing it at a similar time every night then preempt it. Before zoomies started with my last one we'd play, then do a short training session, then she'd get some sort of chew or stuffed/interactive food toy to settle down with. Oh and sniffy games in the garden like scattering feeding, brilliant for calming them down.


----------



## Ambaa91 (Apr 20, 2017)

labradrk said:


> Interesting cross....
> 
> The biting/puppy zoomies is normal, they usually get wound up and hyper when you want to settle down and watch the telly before going to bed....
> 
> If the pup is doing it at a similar time every night then preempt it. Before zoomies started with my last one we'd play, then do a short training session, then she'd get some sort of chew or stuffed/interactive food toy to settle down with. Oh and sniffy games in the garden like scattering feeding, brilliant for calming them down.


Thank you' she will go crazy around the same time of night but will also bite and bark any other time we are home I will def be trying these out!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Mine used to go crazy at night time as well, around about when we were ready to settle down for some quiet time . She used to do laps of the living room and then ended up hanging off one or other of us like a giant furry piranha! Initially we thought that she needed a good play to wear her out, but we quickly discovered that this actually made her worse as she was, in fact, over-tired. We used one of those interactive food puzzles instead, which really calmed her down and focused her attention. I would recommend getting one (or a few if you can). A Kong would also have the same effect, or as someone else suggested hiding food for her.

FYI tapping on the nose is likely to have no positive effect IMO. In fact, if anything she is likely to see as more playful and it will get her even more riled up!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2017)

So your saying blah blah blah and tapping her on the nose. Stop that. Normal puppy behaviour. Blah blah blah is what you are saying to her, you know you are saying no but all she is hearing is blah blah blah. Redirect onto a safe chew or a toy or try putting her in her bed to calm down. They can do it when they get overtired.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

She is just being a mad puppy, part of owning one I am afraid. Some keep the evenings for mad moments. My very sedate 8 year old dog becomes a maniac about 9 in the evening. She picks up toys to play tuggy, wants them thrown for her and plays like a loony for about 15 minutes.


----------



## Ambaa91 (Apr 20, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Mine used to go crazy at night time as well, around about when we were ready to settle down for some quiet time . She used to do laps of the living room and then ended up hanging off one or other of us like a giant furry piranha! Initially we thought that she needed a good play to wear her out, but we quickly discovered that this actually made her worse as she was, in fact, over-tired. We used one of those interactive food puzzles instead, which really calmed her down and focused her attention. I would recommend getting one (or a few if you can). A Kong would also have the same effect, or as someone else suggested hiding food for her.
> 
> FYI tapping on the nose is likely to have no positive effect IMO. In fact, if anything she is likely to see as more playful and it will get her even more riled up!


Thank you! I have thought about the puzzle games for her so I think I will go and get one tomorrow! I've discovered that when giving her a tap on the nose that she thinks I am playing! Thanks so much for replying! These are really helping!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2017)

Ambaa91 said:


> Thank you! I have thought about the puzzle games for her so I think I will go and get one tomorrow! I've discovered that when giving her a tap on the nose that she thinks I am playing! Thanks so much for replying! These are really helping!


You need to stop doing the tap on the nose. I never did it with Buddy. It isn't nice for the dog.


----------

